# check out this interior & engine bay



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Diamond plate floor mats? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow,

That engine must be a PIA to take care of.....


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

Damn that looks hot!!


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Isn't it Brian Chang's SE-R?

I love the interior. I think it's the mats. I'm trying to get those, because in Rochester, all my friends don't tap the snow off their shoes before they get in my car, so it's a salt fest in there.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

You ain't seen shit. Look under his car. Unbelievable. You can eat off his underbody. I swear. I have been to his garage. The car is a dream! 

Look closely at the odometer. See the first digit, it is a 1...as in 18K. Unbelievable for a 91.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

damn that is a sweet classic, one day mine will look like that. Of course I need to graduate first which is a job in itself.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/chang.shtml

It's some sick stuff. Does he ever hang out in the forums anymore?

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I really like the interior, but I HATE neon. Wonder if he could have swapped in a SR20DET for the same price???


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> damn that is a sweet classic, one day mine will look like that.


Well, we can only hope not. 



> Wonder if he could have swapped in a SR20DET for the same price???


Yeah, and you could probably still take him NA, he's got all that damn dynamat and audio equipment to lug around! 

Here I come to say the nay! It's a nice car, lots of time and money put into, and I applaud him for his dedication and patience. Not to mention his skill, he knows his shit eletrically/electronically and for that my hat is off to him. He's probably forgotten more than I'll ever know. However it is sort of sad to see such a nice car that is basically a rolling stereo enclosure. It's clearly a show car that is rarely driven. It's a bling blinger with an act clutch for what? His CAI, JWT ECU, and advanced timing? Why? I'd like to think most SE-R's are out there tearing up the streets, not tympanic membranes. That's what hatchback hondas are for, speaker enclosures or the ugly ass Protege 5. But hey, that's my opinion obviously. He's more into show than go and in all honesty, I think it takes a more skilled hand, money and patience to go all Bling Bling as cleanly as he's done it, than it takes to go fast. What I mean by "clean" is that he didn't half ass a single thing. Then there's the majority out there who do a hack job of both show and go. They put rims on, a fart can, a cai and some gauge and lighting mods. And this just allows them to blend in, they certainly don't make an original statement or stand out from the crowd. If they could figure out a way to polish their asshole and stick an led in it they'd do it. Mind you I'm talking about the half assers here.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

O.K., I'm a little ignorant in the style department...are those floor mats METAL??


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

where did he get that Carbon Fiber Center Console... im curious


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

I agree with toolapcfan completely.

To add to that: 

*Another Nissan attacked by "The Fast and the Furious". *

Better make sure the diamond plated floor pans are bolted down properly or they might come loose and pop out with a shot of NOS. (I know they are floor mats, ok)


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*No attack*

This car was not attacked. I have seen this car before the fast and the furious came out. I agree with toolapcfan, It is sad to see a car that someone else could have owned and used it for its true potential. He did do a good job tho and it looks pretty good.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

You can't say that car's been attacked. Please. Brian's had that car for a while. He's had that car for a long time and been doing car shows, etc... Sure, it's a little heavy, but people shouldn't always buy cars and modify them ONLY for speed. He has a very sexy car there, and the total weight is about the same as if he had two passengers in there. Figure if he raced other guys with a sound system that sounded as good as his, he would give most of them a good run for their money. Those Civics will 2-12z with boxes from best buy and a jensen amp will have a hard time catching up with him.

C'mon toolapcfan, I'm not hating, but you always say the same thing. I've read a lot of what you do in the forums, and you are a big help. You've helped me with my problems many times. But you always give a hint of hating the way people change the "appearance" of the our classics. I know you give props to Brian's car. He deserves it. And you know that ACT clutch will help a couple tenths of a second in 0-60 times. 

SkylineGTR: don't give-up hope on your dreams. 

One thing, though, he should've changed those brakes. Maybe he has updates.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

My personal opinion on it is still...


...YAK!  

So he spent a shitload of money, blood, sweat, and tears to make it look show quality beautiful, to the point it almost looks like a full size Revell model car. Maybe even a limited edition Hot Wheels car. That's great! 

While he was doing that, I was out driving my car, watching my needle peg my 7500 RPM redline, tacking on 1000's of miles and enjoying every single minute of it.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with you also. I love driving my SE-R crazy hard. That's what they're meant for. Sure, it might be a little "wasteful" not to drive one hard and just show it off, but that's how some like it. To say that he was attacked by "fast and furious"... well, that is untrue. Take it easy

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> C'mon toolapcfan, I'm not hating, but you always say the same thing. I've read a lot of what you do in the forums, and you are a big help. You've helped me with my problems many times. But you always give a hint of hating the way people change the "appearance" of the our classics. I know you give props to Brian's car. He deserves it. And you know that ACT clutch will help a couple tenths of a second in 0-60 times.


True, that's my overall opinion though, aren't I entitled to that? Yeah, I used to be a dirty post whore, but now I typically only post when I have something usefull to contribute. This threard however is clearly one about opinions. Most cosmetic mods for classics suck IMHO. It might surprise you but I'm getting in on the Rota wheels group buy, despite that I'm 95% go and 5% show. But I hate my stock SE-R wheels, I'd rather have my 13" XE's wheels with the OEM hubcaps. No joke. Most people visually can't tell the difference between a 13" and a 14" rim anyways. I'm getting Rota's because they're lightweight. I figure the one thing I'm likely to do to dress up my car, (besides a reshoot in the far future) ought not undo all the things I do and plan to do, to make it faster. With Brian I don't know if his focused changed or what. His CAI certainly looks nice, but his JWT and ACT clutch nobody can see. They certainly don't make up for the added weight of his cosmetic and audio mods. But that's okay for him, he obviously doesn't drive the car very often, it's for show. His mileage certainly indicates this. I guess it's a difference in how people enjoy their things. I don't put furniture covers on my furniture, runners on my new carpet, and right away, I peel off plastic protective film that comes on TV remotes, cell phone displays, etc. I'd rather enjoy those things by using them, and that means wear and tear. You can't have your cake and eat it too, and I choose to eat it. This reminds me of the Lowrider magazines I used to read in high school. You'd have guys who gold plated and veloured every inch of their ride. Gold plated calipers and rotors, everything. Lexan valve covers with neons in them, all kinds of impractical shit. And like I said, it was cool to look at, and is the way some people enjoy that stuff. And as much as I thought I'd like to have that, I realized that that's all it'd be, something to have. Like a model car in a case. No touchy! You'll smudge the shiny finish. No thanks, not for me. But hey, that's just me and I'm no bigot, I know I'm no more right or wrong than anyone else. To each his own. But I don't have to agree with it.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

It is a surprise that you're on with the Rota-wheels deal. I also am pretty happy with my 14z, but I dented two of them, and since getting two 14" was going to be about $100 (not junkyard, cause I can't find any) I figured just getting 15" SE-R set with used tires fpr $300. Seems more reasonable to me. So right now, I have 13" rimmies from a sentra on the rears, and let me tell you, they suck! Probably because they have Futura tires on them. Everytime I take a hard turn, I lose air in them, to about 20lbs. Like I said, I'm also more about go, than show. But I don't like the interior of my baby. It's simple, but too simple for me. I wanna make it look good as if it was originally done like that. The diamond mats suits me well because of all the snow here. It started snowing here last week, btw. 

That's so wierd, I'm like you too about the peeling the protective plastic, though, I go a little extreme. When I go to my friend's places and see the plastic still intact, I peel them off. Microwaves, palm pilot... etcc. and I get yelled at.

It's good to get good dialogue with you. Good luck with th wheels and do keep us posted on how they work for you. 

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Also, are you dropping any with the 16" subzeros? I don't ever remeber you mentioning that you have any suspension modifications. Thanks

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Its one thing to have a good looking car, but how much fun can it be to drive if youre scared to get it dirty. It looks good, but thats about all. Seems like all hes ended up with is a real shiny pecker...........Joshua


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No suspension mods yet. I'm sizing the tires for the 16's so that my overall diameter won't change. So my ride height won't be affected at all. I'm doing this to keep my speedo accurate and so I don't loose any torque on launch. When I do put new suspension on I'm likely to drop the car a little for both performance and looks.


----------

